# TTRS Engine Automotive Porn



## mad chemist (Feb 18, 2011)

I liked this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... VnM8z1nX4k

814 hp, 1000 NM, I kid you not!!


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

Really enjoyed that.....


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Really enjoyed that to

Nice find

Cheers

Phil


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Really liked that. Thanks for finding it!


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

very entertaining - why was some of it pixellated?


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

I think they don't want to show how they have ported the head .
Phil


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

wow..............

1000Nm from a 2.5 5 pot... just insane!!!


----------



## mattchaps (Mar 12, 2012)

Can I order one?!

Very nice indeed, and a good choice of backing music


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Interesting. This lead me to their website. They do 4 cylinders too :mrgreen: 
This stuff looks unreal 

http://rtugroup.com/animation


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## mattchaps (Mar 12, 2012)

2.8 bar turbo


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

710 HP :mrgreen: 
Not sure this is real stuff. Audi should call them right away :mrgreen:


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm so impressed I sent them a message requesting details about their tuning technology and pricing. Might just turn my 4 cylinder 2L into a TTRS killer :mrgreen:


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I think JC should start a new development thread :lol:


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

powerplay said:


> I think JC should start a new development thread :lol:


Nice work for sure.. Looks like it will be installed in some sort of single seater or sports car..

Gorgeous video too!


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Having looked at their website I think its a load of **** :roll:

The stuff they claim is stuff of dreamers.


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

Just because you dont understand it...

They do nothing but increase the efficiency of the engine.

The power is allready in the engine, but are wasted in heat. So no....its made of dreams, but realized with knowledge!


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Quality Vid! I do believe the engine could produce more!
I cant find a "buy it now " button anywhere???
I might get the spare engine on a pallet & sent........?!!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Interesting would love to know how they got the temps that much lower


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

I got a pretty quick reply from the CEO ! He said they don"t have something ready right now for the 2L TFSI but they are finalising stuff and will have kits ready soon. His exact words "there is not exact fittment ready for your engine, however, please stay in touch and we truly beleive we can assist soon". He then wrote that there are different way they could help me get more power from this engine using parts from their technology. I prefer to wait and see 

JC,

You should give them a ring or send an email through the contact link on their site if you're willing to test their stuff :mrgreen:


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Mule said:


> Just because you dont understand it...
> 
> They do nothing but increase the efficiency of the engine.
> 
> The power is allready in the engine, but are wasted in heat. So no....its made of dreams, but realized with knowledge!


Lol I can read you know, all you have just done is repeated what's already on the site.

So how exactly are they dropping EGT's by two thirds Von???? And just because you have cooled the engine doesn't mean you are going to see such big Gains.

It's wishful thinking, and if it was so straightforward, car manufacturers would have done it decades ago, long before some eastern European company no one has heard of before.

And even if let's say these big car comPanies who spend billions in R&D never thought to do this, and it actually works, then a big company would have bought the idea already, but instead this company is trying to peddle their bullshit technology to the tuning scene.

I look forward to being proven wrong with how it all works though von


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

BAMTT said:


> Interesting would love to know how they got the temps that much lower


It's adiabatic (or pseudo-adiabatic) so there is less heat transfer from the exploding contents of the cylinder to the block. That explains the drop in exhaust temps, but they must be feeding it very cold air to get the required density and they're either going to use it with a nitrogen trailer or maybe you can only run it in Canada in the late Autumn and Winter? It would certainly explain why you don't actually see it mounted in a car.

It's certainly an interesting concept. It looks like they have convinced a big Czech/Slovak investment house to back it.

At least the have posted Dyno curves. I like dyno curves.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Low charge temps doesnt reduce the internal friction.

Seeing as the engine allegedly runs so radically cooler, you would also have to change spec of oil


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

Very nice find,

_If only_ engines were actually that clean when you stripped them down though, it would make life so much nicer.



powerplay said:


> very entertaining - why was some of it pixellated?


One of the main areas where they would of increased the output is the pistons / head porting / valve size and angles etc, they quite rightly want to keep this as secret as possible


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hadaak said:


>


Hmmm, that's some massive drop in temps there especially exhaust temps... I guess very expensive materials were used which means it wasn't feasible for mass production hence why Audi didn't think of this first ...

Curious though, says the intake temps dropped to -20C... that's below freezing? Did they conduct the tests in liquid nitrogen?


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

hope88 said:


> Curious though, says the intake temps dropped to -20C... that's below freezing? Did they conduct the tests in liquid nitrogen?


Just a guess, but that might be related to the vastly increased turbo pressure, after all, the more you compress a gas, the colder it gets


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

You are trying to ditch everything I say...

Power increases if temp. is dropped with about 1,1HP per degree C.

That means that due to this engine running with -20C intake temp, no heat transfer to engineblock and a combustion ratio of 16:1, then very clean combustion and very efficient combustion is attainable.

We dont know what fuel they are using and one of the reasons could be exactly that.

They change the intake manifold and have pipes to the valvecover as well.

It could mean that they run with a coolant around the pipes to cool them instantly. Liquid hydrogen could be the answer to that.



SuperRS said:


> Mule said:
> 
> 
> > Just because you dont understand it...
> ...


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... VnM8z1nX4k

Go to 5:45 and pause it. Use left/right arrows on the keyboard to move slowly around...

They have done significant changes to the engine in relation to intake and oil.

I dont know if its dry sump lubrication pump or pump for other things located beneath the generator.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

So really it's just a glorified WMI system.

So ******** like i said. The amount of things you would have to change on the engine to run this makes it unfeasible for gains vs cost.

800 crank hp on a 2.5tfsi is easy enough done without needing this stuff


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

And it's being run off a motec ecu. Super expensive to do on the 2.5tfsi. Not worth it


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

Furthermore, if you decrease the friction with new pistons and rings, you can have a much more efficient engine producing a lot more power, since the combustion doesnt have to overcome internal friction.

Would you not run a Motec if the gains were 100% in power and more than 100% in torque?

Jonny is running 550-580hp using 2,1 bars of boost. They use 2,6 and have 814HP but runs about 20 kms pr liter of fuel when cruising at 115km/h.


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

Excuse me??? Can you pls. explain this to me and back it up with real world evidence...

This is just wrong. Its the other way around...



powerplay said:


> Just a guess, but that might be related to the vastly increased turbo pressure, after all, the more you compress a gas, the colder it gets


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Who would have guessed Von to be the resident expert on this.....


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Mule said:


> Furthermore, if you decrease the friction with new pistons and rings, you can have a much more efficient engine producing a lot more power, since the combustion doesnt have to overcome internal friction.
> 
> Would you not run a Motec if the gains were 100% in power and more than 100% in torque?


To all of the above... :lol:


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

This is what their website states...



> To retrofit the existing engine to RTU patented technology, its needed to replace and modify, several key parts.
> 
> *Mainly the pistons and rings, control unit, and the entire intake manifold.*
> 
> ...


IN short they dont push harder, but increases efficiency from 20-25% to almost 70% according the website.


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

I cant believe that you actually do race or tune cars...

Its beyond me. Honestly.....



jonnyc said:


> Mule said:
> 
> 
> > Furthermore, if you decrease the friction with new pistons and rings, you can have a much more efficient engine producing a lot more power, since the combustion doesnt have to overcome internal friction.
> ...


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

I am not the expert mate...

They are. And they have proven it.....unlike you.



jonnyc said:


> Who would have guessed Von to be the resident expert on this.....


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Mule said:


> I cant believe that you actually do race or tune cars...
> 
> Its beyond me. Honestly.....


Cool isn't it!!.. What you doing next weekend?


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

I see no evidence of proof to backup their claims.

800hp crank is nothing special either when they are probably running race fuel, the super low intake temps and they didn't have the constraints of a engine bay to work around

That kit would never fit inside a TTRS bay, turbo kit would require a redesign


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Mule said:


> Furthermore, if you decrease the friction with new pistons and rings, you can have a much more efficient engine producing a lot more power, since the combustion doesnt have to overcome internal friction.
> 
> Would you not run a Motec if the gains were 100% in power and more than 100% in torque?
> 
> Jonny is running 550-580hp using 2,1 bars of boost. They use 2,6 and have 814HP but runs about 20 kms pr liter of fuel when cruising at 115km/h.


You don't need to run motec on a road car. But with their kit they seemingly do.

This exercise looks like it would easily cost 30k to get 800hp and a engine that no longer runs in any way shape or form as Audi intended.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Mule said:


> Excuse me??? Can you pls. explain this to me and back it up with real world evidence...
> 
> This is just wrong. Its the other way around...
> 
> ...


Yeah sorry I didn't explain that particularly well - what I meant was that as the air is much more compressed, the effect is a much higher temperature drop as it expands. It probably is a contributing factor if nothing else.


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

Business trip to Macau. Why?



jonnyc said:


> Cool isn't it!!.. What you doing next weekend?


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

Cost is high until it goes into mainstream production if possible.



SuperRS said:


> Mule said:
> 
> 
> > Furthermore, if you decrease the friction with new pistons and rings, you can have a much more efficient engine producing a lot more power, since the combustion doesnt have to overcome internal friction.
> ...


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

It could in a logitudenal engine compartment.

The manifold design looks like the ole RS2/S2 design with modifications.

But yes, it wont fit in the TTRS like that as it is.



SuperRS said:


> I see no evidence of proof to backup their claims.
> 
> 800hp crank is nothing special either when they are probably running race fuel, the super low intake temps and they didn't have the constraints of a engine bay to work around
> 
> That kit would never fit inside a TTRS bay, turbo kit would require a redesign


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Mule said:


> Business trip to Macau. Why?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh just wondering..


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Having watched the video again and looking more closely the video does seem to contradict and also poses some serious questions.. Seems some amount of which-craft is at work here..

First of all.. The turbo choice..

Its fairly obvious what turbo set up they're running.. A billet 11 blade GTX3071R AR60 compressor cover with a Tial V-Band 0.82AR exhaust housing and Tial MV-S wastegate.. Good choice for this engine no doubt..


















This poses the question though, of HP output claimed, while using this turbo. Von himself would indeed question, having told me, and APR that its indeed impossible to make said HP on such a turbo.. Maybe you can add some insight into this Von?

Also, the boost claimed, 2.6 bar of boost.. I know myself that this turbo is in no way capable of holding or even producing such boost levels on the 2.5TFSI.. Running the turbo at 98% we saw a peak of 2.1bar boost. Interesting though where they must be able to find the extra 0.5 bar of boost pressure.

The next thing that interest me is the dyno graph at the end of the film..










We can roughly read here peak torque of 1000+NM to be around 2750rpm. Interesting for sure, how do they have the turbo spool so quickly with stock displacement?

Again, from my own data gathered on this exact turbo, running 98% WG duty cycle, this is what we found on spool..



















Also, I find this is contradicted on the engine dyno section of the video, which clearly shows peak torque of 908NM (not to say this is the peak figure achieved, im not held up on that) but look at the RPM..










4458rpm for peak torque when on the engine dyno.. Also, if you watch the video, you can clearly see it shows the turbo spool and come up to full boost during this section..

Now, this 4458rpm, when you look at my boost plot looks miraculously similar don't you think?? (pay attention to peak boost on the boost plot graph)










All very interesting, and raises some questions indeed..

Anyways, I've sent all of the above findings, plus some other queries to RTU directly to see what they have to say.. Should be interesting to hear there response


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Just goes to show how easily a fool will be parted with his hard earned all because of a glossy little video.


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

All your points are valid JC but this, they are claiming, is no ordinary internal combustion engine so all traditional theories go out of the window.

Some of the figures they have given are shocking, the power and torque are by a long way the least impressive, compared to the temperature figures and the lack of need to use and cooling system.

The idea of a pseudo adiabatic engine has been around a long time. The last I head about it was 5 or so years ago when an american manufacturer was in talks with all the big name car makes about getting in implemented in day to day cars but as I heard nothing more I forgot about it.

Modern cars produce much much more power than we see at the flywheel. 70-75% of all energy is lost before it even gets to the flywheel. If you could reduce those losses then think about the sort of power that can be gained.

The only question is how/if they have managed to get it to work when so many others have failed.

Witchcraft or one of the most exciting breakthroughs ever in the history of the engine as we know it? Ive seen all the promises before so will wait to see more evidence before I get excited. :?


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

The theory is still flawed.

There are some ingenious ideas out there to increas engine efficiency, but this isn't one of them, and to apply it as a tuning approach shows that it's flawed.

This principle should be demonstrated from a ground up development, and not that of butchering a 2.5tfsi.

You can run the engine as cool as you like, it's not going to reduce internal friction.


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

All of the F1 engine builders with 100's of Millions of development budget must be watching this video quaking in their boots lol


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

The theory is good, working out how to actually make it happen is another thing. Its been claimed that its been cracked before but yet over 5 years later we still see no evidence of it.

I wont believe it till I see it with my own eyes.

That video is nothing more than a marketing tool.


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Pretty valve cover though


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

You can see where the massive gains are to be made both in usable power and economy. 
If anybody every does manage it they will be very very rich!
My guess is that they will convince some big backer to stump up the development funds and we will never hear from them again.
People thinking they can ring up RTU and get a kit for their engine need a slap to the face. This isnt a tuning company :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

jonnyc said:


> All of the F1 engine builders with 100's of Millions of development budget must be watching this video quaking in their boots lol


Engine builders, the heating industry,The oil industry, the energy producers.

All this time they have been spending hundreds of billions harvesting latent heat into making more energy, when they could have just stopped the wasted heat energy in the first place lol.

It's pretty clear they are injecting something into the Intake manifold, what happens when that runs out.


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

SuperRS said:


> It's pretty clear they are injecting something into the Intake manifold, what happens when that runs out.


the RTU guys will be sipping cocktails on a tropical beach laughing :lol: :lol:


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

RTU say they do tuning on their website lol.

However any person who is now finding the motivation for big power via this video needs a slap in their face


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

-20 degree intake temps lol.. WTF


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Good Sound track though :lol:


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

And we have just learned that it is indeed a load of shit over on Our super duper technical forum


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

powerplay said:


> hope88 said:
> 
> 
> > Curious though, says the intake temps dropped to -20C... that's below freezing? Did they conduct the tests in liquid nitrogen?
> ...


Remember the gas laws from GCSE physics? The opposite is true. Increase pressure on a given volume of gas, increased temperature, not a decrease.


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

You guys need to spend more time focusing on that gorgeous girl rather than graphs,temps and turbos....


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

SuperRS said:


> And we have just learned that it is indeed a load of shit over on Our super duper technical forum


The video is very nice, but only shows some well known engine mods (albeit blurred out) that have been around for many years (valve upgrades, head porting, new pistons etc).

As for adiabaitc technology, and new pistons which totally eliminate friction, to the point where there is no wasted heat in the engine, and no need even for a rad....

This is the holy grail of engine design. If these guys have achieved it, then my next car will be a ford focus diesel with 600 bhp and 79 mpg. I look forward to that................


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Lol!!..


----------



## moncler1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Hahahahahahaahhahahaha!!!!!! That's our Von!

.... Unless it has anything to do with me lol


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Sorry for starting such a mess here :lol:


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh it's great!!


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Fine piece of marketing.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Stop fighting and get in touch with RTU CEO Kvetnansky Dick. I' sure he'll answer all your questions.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Or I'll invite him to this thread


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Do it!!!!.. Should be informative/entertaining


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Invite sent


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Cool..


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

RTU employees.

If you are on Facebook, search for VAG Tuning. It's a private group, request to join and I will let you in.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

temporarychicken said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > Just a guess, but that might be related to the vastly increased turbo pressure, after all, the more you compress a gas, the colder it gets
> ...


Yes, I realise that I already posted later that I didn't explain myself very well  I meant to imply that when highly compressed and then cooled, you would expect a larger temperature drop once the gas expands again. I should have added 'after it is allowed to expand again' on the end. But I'm probably talking bullcrap anyhow :lol:


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

powerplay said:


> temporarychicken said:
> 
> 
> > powerplay said:
> ...


NP it's RTU that need to justify the physics, not us forum guys


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

Its very good sighting Jonny....But unfortunately it shows the lack of knowledge from you.

How hot is your exhaust gas? How hot are theirs?

Laws of physics mate. Gas takes up more space the hotter it gets. Thats why they can flow the amount of air needed to produce the significant gains in power because its a lot colder than yours.

If you could cool your exhaust gasses to 350C when entering the turbo, then you could increase the output of the turbo big time.

Furthermore, the turbo dont care about the temp of gas, but ONLY the amount of gas entering the turbine. Thats why you see lag comparable to your own.



jonnyc said:


> Having watched the video again and looking more closely the video does seem to contradict and also poses some serious questions.. Seems some amount of which-craft is at work here..
> 
> First of all.. The turbo choice..
> 
> ...


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Mule said:


> Its very good sighting Jonny....But unfortunately it shows the lack of knowledge from you.


Ohhhh shucks!!.. Worth a go though ey Yoda


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

Can you pls. elevate your slandering to a more mature level?

Its getting quite embarrassing I think.



jonnyc said:


> Mule said:
> 
> 
> > Its very good sighting Jonny....But unfortunately it shows the lack of knowledge from you.
> ...


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Mule said:


> Can you pls. elevate your slandering to a more mature level?
> 
> Its getting quite embarrassing I think


I truly believe that the slanderous one here is in fact you Von. It seems almost certainly a major challenge for you to go about constructing a post without it in some way being related to me personally, my car, or an outfit of which I have a vested interest, in which the overwhelming presence of narcissism is almost vomit inducing!!

I would imagine that anyone who in fact takes the time to read your poorly constructed arguments, and procrastinating splurges of half truths based merely on here say is left in no doubt of you feeble knowledge base..

The absolute transparency of your sycophantic ways are palpable and leave me in no doubt of the deeper underlying issue that you possess..

How's that?


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

jonnyc said:


> Mule said:
> 
> 
> > Can you pls. elevate your slandering to a more mature level?
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## moncler1 (Sep 28, 2008)

I disagree Jonny, sorry mate, but donkey is a shining example of how brilliant one can be just by learning everything there is to know.

From the internet.


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

You think so?

I just call your bluff mate..... Its when things go technincal you begin to get personal and start calling names. But its a good tactic, but dont underestimate people and their ability to see straight through the promotion and lack of knowledge from you...

With regards to RobJ. I cant see the problem of searching for documentation on the WWW.

I know RobJ learned his craftmanship by reading rune stones.

Sorry but the world has changed since the dawn of man and people dont fance this bickering since its nothing but promo.

Whenever a product shows that does something you, RobJ or the rest of APR fanboy club doesnt understand, then its impossible.

But the world is moving in a pretty rapid pace mate, and you dont seem to be able to keep up...



jonnyc said:


> Mule said:
> 
> 
> > Can you pls. elevate your slandering to a more mature level?
> ...


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

But hey.... This topic is not even about APR and you. But again you ruin a topic....

So its not just in your own little world that it goes wrong when you are involved. Its in fact everywhere!

But beeing a 3rd class racing driver still seems to have some worth in the UK.

We forget these non-successfull fools pretty easily elsewhere.


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Haha.. I win


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

Your funny! Good boy. Now go out with the garbage and mow the lawn  



jonnyc said:


> Haha.. I win


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Mule said:


> But beeing a 3rd class racing driver still seems to have some worth in the UK.
> 
> We forget these non-successfull fools pretty easily elsewhere.


Haha brilliant.. Although in fairness that seems to extend slightly through Europe too!!

Lets see, next weekend I'll be in Valencia collecting my Championship winning trophy for the European Le Mans Series and then be spending the next day being paid by Ferrari Corse giving passenger rides in FXX Evo's / 599XX's / 458GT2&3 among others.. Seems I've fooled them too hey!

Willy waving..? Yes fucking thanks! Lol..


----------



## moncler1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Mule said:


> With regards to RobJ. I cant see the problem of searching for documentation on the WWW.


This is an argument worth discussion maybe?

Who educated you donkey? Did all your teachers just surf the net for the next days lessons? Or did they try and instil a sense of wonder with the world and the power of knowledge by using examples of Danish explorers, philosophers, artists, engineers, doctors etc?

Do the top universities that those who can clamour to send their kids to just charge large fee's and tell the students to look it up on the net?

Not that I put myself in this educated class at all, but in 30 years of work I have been lucky enough to see such people who make a difference to our lives, and every single one of them gained their knowledge through interaction with other humans, books and real life experience to further their understanding and back up what they think to be true. Out of that advances are made.

The www was even sort of started to share this experimentation to accelerate the learning, not to simply publish things as absolute fact.

Maybe I am completely out of touch and the worlds changing to make all of the above redundant, but if you are an example of the blinkered arrogant 'expert' who will decide what's right or wrong for your children I'm glad I'll be long gone.


----------



## moncler1 (Sep 28, 2008)

jonnyc said:


> Lets see, next weekend I'll be in Valencia collecting my Championship winning trophy for the European Le Mans Series and then be spending the next day being paid by Ferrari Corse giving passenger rides in FXX Evo's / 599XX's / 458GT2&3 among others.. Seems I've fooled them too hey!.


That's nothing compared to driving round and round the ring 6000 times. On your own, with no-one remotely interested in what you are doing.

Oh hang on, he said he 'raced'. Forgive me, but don't you have to have competitors for something to be a 'race'?


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

Damn nice!!

I guess they couldnt get a hold of Jason Plato....



jonnyc said:


> Mule said:
> 
> 
> > But beeing a 3rd class racing driver still seems to have some worth in the UK.
> ...


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

Dude..... I have a master in business management so I suggest that you get your facts in place.

I have read more books i a year, than your familiy has in a decade. (counting out the PIXI ones they had you reading by the age of 15)



moncler1 said:


> Mule said:
> 
> 
> > With regards to RobJ. I cant see the problem of searching for documentation on the WWW.
> ...


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

I dont live for the interest of others mate.

I live for me and my familiy. I couldnt care less about if others are interested in me doing.

I am not an attention whore like others...



moncler1 said:


> jonnyc said:
> 
> 
> > Lets see, next weekend I'll be in Valencia collecting my Championship winning trophy for the European Le Mans Series and then be spending the next day being paid by Ferrari Corse giving passenger rides in FXX Evo's / 599XX's / 458GT2&3 among others.. Seems I've fooled them too hey!.
> ...


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

And I wont reply to anymore horseshit from you guys.

Nothing serious coming from that corner....and no-one benefits from your lack of knowkledge.


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

See ya


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Slightly awry me thinks, perhaps worth either locking or removing the trite


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

I can't believe another post has ended in schoolboy bickering ...grow up all concerned :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Sad how a nice thread can turn into this... does this forum have lack of moderators?


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

Mule, come on .chill out.
You can if you want to ? post a lot of good advice and info in forums.
Lets keep it as that,personal comments are not needed.


----------



## dom122001 (Nov 22, 2012)

Very well edited video. Unreal! I want that beaut of an engine!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2009)

Mule said:


> Its very good sighting Jonny....But unfortunately it shows the lack of knowledge from you.
> 
> How hot is your exhaust gas? How hot are theirs?
> 
> ...


You need the heat to generate the velocity. The velocity or the speed of the gasses determines the speed of the exhaust wheel. Without heat, the exhaust gas will only travel at the speed of how quickly the piston comes up to force it out of the cylinder.


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Ah that's good to know Keith.. It would be quite a big job to have to let all those engineers out there know they've been wrong all these years..

EGT has a direct correlation to turbo spool, lower the EGT off boost and spool will become more lethargic..

I'd love him to explain why anti-lag works so well lol.. Massive ignition retard and fuel delivery = ..... Da da daaaaaaaaaa

HEAT!!

-----

And.....



Mule said:


> Its very good sighting Jonny....But unfortunately it shows the lack of knowledge from you


:lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2009)

jonnyc said:


> Ah that's good to know.. It would be quite a big job to have to let all those engineers out there know they've been wrong all these years..
> 
> EGT has a direct correlation to turbo spool, lower the EGT off boost and spool will become more lethargic..
> 
> ...


I found it on wiki. Note the first law and the flow of heat. Discussion closed since its on wiki. Von prolly even wrote the page.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laws_of_thermodynamics


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Lmao so much for understanding how it works.

Told you it was muleshit von


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I found it on wiki. Note the first law and the flow of heat. Discussion closed since its on wiki. Von prolly even wrote the page.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laws_of_thermodynamics


But.......



Mule said:


> How hot is your exhaust gas? How hot are theirs?
> 
> Laws of physics mate


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2009)

Its a simple rule where high pressure (hot or smaller volume) will always move towards low pressure areas (cooler or larger volume). The hotter and smaller or more pressurised it is, the faster it will move towards the cooler or lower pressure areas.

When air or other gasses are compressed, the molecules get very close to each other and begin bouncing into each other with crazy speed creating friction and heat. When decompressed, the molecules begin to spread out again and lose the heat energy generated from the close quarter friction.

When combustion happens inside the cylinder, its a sealed area and massive amounts of heat and friction are generated. When the exhaust valve opens, the gasses move to the larger volume area or out of the cylinder in to the turbo. The hotter they are, the faster they are traveling and the faster they will escape through the valves and in turn the faster they will move the turbo wheel, travel down the exhaust system and out the back while cooling along the way.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2009)

and more wiki to support my explanation:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Root-mean-square_speed

"The higher the temperature, the greater the mean velocity will be."


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

I cannot believe the petty bickering that goes on in these TTRS threads :roll:

Yet another spoiled and locked


----------

